# Bedtime songs you sing



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone else sing to their babes? My wimpy repertoire is lacking severely and after 2 years of the SAME 2 songs, I am in dire need of some new suggestions.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Barges is my go to song for a lullabye. I started singing it when I was pregnant with dd1, and it's become our tradition (for both dds).


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceinwen* 
Barges is my go to song for a lullabye. I started singing it when I was pregnant with dd1, and it's become our tradition (for both dds).

I never heard that before - but i just googled - its lovely!

I also found Edelweiss, which i completely forgot about - adding them both


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

We have several "modified" and personalized songs that we sing.

One is "The Heart Song," which is actually a Christmas carol that I sung in high school with my choir. I took a refrain from it and modified it into a lullaby when DS was a baby and around age 2, he named it "The Heart Song." (I believe the song is actually "Candlelight, Angel Light.")

We also do the "Tree Song," which is Rockabye Baby (where Mama catches baby at the end instead of baby falling), the "Star Song" which is, of course, Twinkle, Twinkle... and then the "Firefly Song," which is exactly that. The theme song to the sci-fi show, Firefly. Recently, DD has learned "You Are My Sunshine" and now sings that one to me.

We also say the "Monster Words" to scare off the monsters, but that comes after the songs, LOL.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

My dd is 8yo and still requests the same two songs before bed, most nights. I sing her "Gracie" by Ben Folds, but I change it from Gracie to Mattie, and "Close to Me" by The Carpenters.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

There is one song I sing occasionally to DD to help her sleep and it's not even a lullaby. I sing it because it's one of the only songs that is calm enough to sing at bedtime and I know all the words, lol. It's Trolley Wood by Eisley. DD loves it.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I sing Moonshine Lullabye from the musical Annie Get Your Gun and Chanson D'Efance (song for children) from the Andrew Lloyd Webber musical Aspects of Love. Dh makes up songs.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Not your typical - but I love it....

Pippins song from Lord of the Rings.

Here. Really crappy video and youll have to turn it up a bit - and I probably don't sing it as well as he does hehe.


----------



## Pernillep (Jan 2, 2007)

lately I have been asking him what he wants to sing and he is asking for the wheels on the bus. Definitely not a lullaby or a night song but it works








We also do twinkly twinkle and some danish songs from my childhood. However he keeps saying more round and round which of course is the bus.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't heard Barges in YEARS! Wow...adding that tonight


----------



## mamaGG (Aug 16, 2008)

My daughter loves Close to You by the Carpenters and You've Got a Friend and So Far Away by Carole King!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

We sing quite a bit from the archives of the great Peter, Paul, and Mary. Simon and Garfunkle gets a good showing as well...


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

My daughter hates repetition (go figure...before kids I always thought that was the key), so our compromise is that I sing her every song I know from the Rise Up Singing! songbook, in order, and then start again from the beginning. We do 3 or so songs/night, and it takes a couple of months to get through that way.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

MY daughter loves Lullabye by the dixie chicks and sings it with me.

My son asked me to make him up a song about "cars" (the movie) so we sing, every night now:

lightning mcqueen driives reall really fast
lightning mcqueen is in (my sons name)'s class
ka chow ka chow, ka chika ka chika


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Glue Mommy* 
MY daughter loves Lullabye by the dixie chicks and sings it with me.

Ahhh! I love that song.


----------



## FunkSoulMommy (Sep 21, 2007)

we sing a lot of non normal lullabyes at my house... the only real lullaby I think we sing is "irish lullabye" the too ra loo ra song









other than that we sing
Beautiful boy by John Lennon
Godspeed by the Dixie chicks
Yellow by coldplay
halelujah by jeff buckley
this song moonshiner from the movie the songcatcher (yes we sing about illegal alcohol making.... got a problem  hehe )

oh & we sometimes sing river lullabye... I guess its a real lullaby... I think its from the prince of egypt, never seen it though so im not sure, & no real religious tones at all if thats not your thing...


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

The usual trio is "Twinkle, Twinkle", "Spirit of Life", then "Kumbaya". Often I'll extend Kumbaya into starting what I call the "litany of love": "Mommy loves you", "Daddy loves you", "Granny loves you"...

Less "settling", we often find ourselves singing "Head, Shoulders, Knees, and Toes", "Itsy Bitsy Spider", telling "This little piggy" and other fingerplay games.


----------



## tuck (Sep 4, 2004)

We have tons- but every night sing our homemade version of Beautiful Boy, adding things we've done during the day and now its time to go to sleep....ds is six and we MUST sing this one.
We love House at Pooh Corner by Kenny Loggins
This Land is Your Land
Puff the Magic Dragon ( words amended somewhat)
Baa Baa Black Sheep- Raffi version which can go on and on and on to lullrest
Michael Row the Boat Ashore
My Favorite Things from the Sound of Music- also the sound of music/adelweiss ( my favorite movie so I know the words)
hth


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

We sing the poem _Long Time Sun_ everynight.

We use the version sung by Snatam Kaur


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

I love Barges! It takes me back to my Girl Scout days. My babies loved it too.

Others I sing:
Beautiful Boy (or girl, as the case may be)
Isn't She Lovely and other assorted Stevie Wonder songs
hymns
America the Beautiful, if I'm getting desperate
I made songs up sometimes

It's been awhile since I've sung to a little one!! I can't wait to rock and sing to the new babe.


----------



## widemouthedfrog (Mar 9, 2006)

Ah, Barges. And I sang Hallejulah when I was pregnant with dd.

We have done the same 2 songs for almost 4 years, and I'm not tired of them yet. I sing "Simple Gifts" (first two verses) and a modified version of Connie Kaldor's Prairie Lullaby (no, we don't live on a prairie, but my family comes from there).

I used to sing May there Always Be Sunshine and repeat it with all of the names of every person and animal we knew until she finally fell asleep.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Our nighttime routine includes lots of singing. The songbook 'Rise Up Singing' is where I go to for more songs. We also listen/sing along to the 'rock all night' part of this double cd http://nields.com/radran.html

here are some favorites:

Day is Done
Hobo's Lullaby
Give Yourself to Love (Kate Wolf)
Michael Row Your Boat Ashore
Night Rider's Lament
Lavendar's Blue Dilly Dilly
I Still Miss Someone
and lots of other Johnny Cash and Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Mama Phoebe (Feb 25, 2005)

I used to sing "Rose" over and over to my two, then learned some different words, and now that's what I sing, over and over, and then I for good measure I hum it over and over...

I can make all things well
I will make all things well
I shall make all things well
and all shall be well

Rose lyrics:

Rose Rose Rose Rose
Will I ever see thee wed?
I will marry at thy will sire
At thy will

I also sing Puff the Magic Dragon
And the barenaked ladies song "have you seen my love" I will sing if ds goes to sleep first and I need a song for the bright wakey eyes of dd...

Have you seen my love?
Have you seen my love?
Have you seen my little girl -
oh, have you seen my love?

Love the suggestion of Barges - I've never heard that outside of Girl Guide Camp circles!


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

My oldest is 6 and i have always sung to him and he has his favorites that we cycle through during the week...

Somewhere over the Rainbow (puts him out everytime, lately my youngest, 21 months, has been singing along)
The Allison Kruass lullaby from Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Winter by Tori Amos (my son especially loves this one, calls it the sleeping beauty song)
Elmo's moon song...you know "oh i'd like to visit the moon"
Micah's song...which is what my oldest calls "hush little baby...momma's going to buy a mockingbird"

My youngest doesn't like me to sing to him but just a gentle "shhh shhh" but when I do his fave is a version of Twinkle Little Star that goes ..
wiggle wiggle little worm
crawling in the dirt so warm
up through the dirt we poke our heads
smiling at our insect friends

for whatever reason...even as a newborn he needed to hear that over anything else or the traditional lyrics.

He is a wiggly worm too.


----------



## rrible (Feb 1, 2007)

We usually sing you are my sunshine while nursing and then... what's worked recently is that I'll sing American Pie- somewhat morbid lyrics but I like the melody for singing. I usually fall asleep myself somewhere during the second to last verse. by the time dh comes in to check on us, Ethan's fast asleep too.


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

We sing "Lullaby and Goodnight" also London Bridge w/ all the versees

I love may the long time sun- we'll add that one too.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Hush Little Digger (sung to hush little baby)I cannot remember the author's name...
Hush little digger don't say a word, papa's gonna scoop you a pile o' dirt,
If that dirt starts to overflow, papa's gonna find you a red backhoe,
If that backhoe has a bad motor, papa's gonna find you a front end loader,
If that loader runs in to bad luck, papa's gonna find you big dump truck,
If that dump truck shakes quiver-quaver, papa's gonna find you an asphalt paver,
If that paver hits a rock that slows her, papa's gonna find you yellow bulldozer,
If that dozer's lights blink and flicker, papa's gonna find you a cherry picker,
If that picker can't stay still, papa's gonna find you an auger drill,
If that drill just won't drive deeper, papa's gonna find you a green street sweeper,
While that sweeper cleans the town, (my ds's name) will still be the best little digger around!!

It's really the only lullaby I know the entire way thru.


----------

